# mushrooms



## mr_picker (Apr 8, 2013)

Is anyone finding any yet here in Mo? Im in the k.c. area.


----------



## jay (Apr 8, 2013)

I haven't found anything yet in the St. Louis area, but I am looking everyday. I also been watching these forums, and so far just false morels have been found I believe. They should start popping up this week, with the rain we had. Hopefully they will be out this weekend.


----------



## roughneckrage (Apr 8, 2013)

I live in Tx county mo. And I went out today and didnt see any. The soil temp is about 47 degrees. We are suppose to have a bunch of rain tomorrow as are you, so after the rain im going to go hunting for them. Wish me luck


----------



## lights out (Mar 31, 2013)

I want to go but tied up right now getting new title for (my car). Warning never loan a car to a relative they will SCREW YOU over even if you have done everything your whole life to help them.


----------



## mr_picker (Apr 8, 2013)

Well maybe you should just forget about them being your relative if they are really that shitty.


----------

